
Trump issues Memorandum to stop “critical race theory” training in government [pdf] - bra-ket
https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/M-20-34.pdf
======
burfog
The PDF is a quick read, just a page and a quarter.

This should help to cut down on the hostile divisive rhetoric that is getting
in the way of unity and effective teamwork.

